# 66 Rpro Red fender liners



## edolbud3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi I looked at Red Fender liners for my 66 gto from the parts place and wanted to see if anybody has used them and what do they think about the quality and how they install basically are they a good or bad idea


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

There are some older post on PY back around 2015 with several members using them and liking the fit/finish.
To me it depends on the exterior color. 
I thought about it when they first came on market, However since my '66 is Reef Turquoise and thought it would look like sh!t. Sort of a Christmas theme, No Thanks  I was also concerned with trapping moisture as I drive mine as much as possible and have been caught in the rain more then I would like.


----------

